# 6 years old!



## Nick (Oct 16, 2008)

Truth be told I sort of forgot I was a part of this forum. Nevertheless, I just wanted to pop in and say my boy turned 6 years old just yesterday! Healthy and active as ever, here he is:










(I got him a stand and a couple toys to chew up)


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Welcome back Nick! Thats a great stand!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Nick! He is at that great age when they are still young enough to do lots of stuff, but old enough to be nearly perfect in just about everything. He's a handsome guy, and that is a cool GSD stand.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:birthday: Lovely stand for a very handsome gsd!


----------



## Nick (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments on him and on the stand!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Sixth Birthday!!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I recognize that stand. Do you live in WI?


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Happy 6th!

Is that a bump on his leg or just the camera angle?


----------



## Nick (Oct 16, 2008)

glowingtoadfly said:


> I recognize that stand. Do you live in WI?


No, but we have met. 



lauren43 said:


> Happy 6th!
> 
> Is that a bump on his leg or just the camera angle?


Just the way his fur is laying.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Love the stand. Where did you get it?

And he's a very handsome young man.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

My husky will be 6 soon. It's a lovely age. He's very handsome! 

Rock on and bless you two!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy 6th Birthday!! Looks like you handsome boy had a great day!


----------



## Nick (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> Love the stand. Where did you get it?


Got my stand in today. Wow, this thing is awesome! 
Thanks for the info.


----------

